# Remember man that caught his wife using a drone..



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Seems he reconciled with his wife. Pretty interesting because his wife joined him in a video and did a Q and A and....

..what a car crash...but decide for yourselves. He's easy to find his name is Yaog.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

ill have to remember that guy when i want to generate millions of views on a youtube channel...


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> ill have to remember that guy when i want to generate millions of views on a youtube channel...


I doubt it was fake, nothing is guaranteed to go viral and there are better ways to get start up a youtube channel than pretending you wife banged another dude..

I imagine her coworkers or her boss would understand. Even then the Q & A is pretty car crash.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dumb, dumb, dumb.

Hopefully he’ll figure that out before she completely guts him.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Painful to watch


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

I bet she begged to get back together with him because he became a minor YouTube celebrity, LOL!


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Rhubarb said:


> I bet she begged to get back together with him because he became a minor YouTube celebrity, LOL!


It's actually a respectable number of subscribers but I'm betting most of them where people supporting him and his initial stance to out the WW and get on with his life, I suspect that number will drop, especially if she's included in them (with that weird half smile)


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

well, lets look at these facts here...

he exposed her to the ENTIRE WORLD... he started the legal separation and slept with other women during that time. and then he decided to reconcile. 

its not like he has done terribly by TAM standards.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> well, lets look at these facts here...
> 
> he exposed her to the ENTIRE WORLD... he started the legal separation and slept with other women during that time. and then he decided to reconcile.
> 
> its not like he has done terribly by TAM standards.



Then folded like a cheap suit, and rugswept like a snarky champ.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok. Might be a good circus show now.

I'm probably going to pass on it.

I saw the original story and video.

He definitely gave her a proverbial black eye and burned her pretty good.

It would be nice if she learned something.

Looks like his notoriety helped him score and, if his WW has any real feelings for him, that had to sting on all sorts of levels.

Fame has a life of it's own though and be interesting if these two make it.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

She seems convinced that she didn’t do anything beyond a peck and getting into the guy’s car but she could be trickle truthing....
Or he might be blowing it out of proportion.
One thing is clear: I need to get a life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

I hate to be superficial, but she's so unattractive that I can't imagine what drew him back. Love, I guess? Weren't some of the other women he dated more interesting, and without a history of infidelity?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I hate to be superficial, but she's so unattractive that I can't imagine what drew him back. Love, I guess? Weren't some of the other women he dated more interesting, and without a history of infidelity?


You really don't mind being superficial and she is not *that* unattractive! >


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> You really don't mind being superficial and she is not *that* unattractive! >


It’s all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

inmyprime said:


> She seems convinced that she didn’t do anything beyond a peck and getting into the guy’s car but *she could be trickle truthing....*
> Or he might be blowing it out of proportion.
> One thing is clear: I need to get a life.
> 
> ...


You think?


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I hate to be superficial, but she's so unattractive that I can't imagine what drew him back. Love, I guess? Weren't some of the other women he dated more interesting, and without a history of infidelity?


He seems the sentimental type. Of course he banged a few women, something he loudly proclaims, but whether she's attractive is neither here nor there, that's his wife and a human being, no doubt every poster here who's married is rocking a ten out of ten supermodel.

She knows him, and she probably knew all she had to do was bide her time before he caved. He's not terribly convincing trying to convince people questioning him, seems like he's searching for justifications for taking her back aka rugsweeping.


----------



## doconiram (Apr 24, 2017)

At least a lesson was learned from this... I'm fairly sure his wife will be sneakier in the future when she is running around on her husband.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

He banged a few women?
Pretty sure it’s the drones he had sex with....Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
While his wife continued blowing Walmart guys....Just can’t trust someone who constantly has a half smirk on their face   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

When I look at them both, I think he can do much better. When I add in that she's a lying cheater, he can do way better.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I lost interest after the first YouTube post. He's a schmuck.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

And she is still minimizing, I hope the people who produce Inside Edition at least offered to pay for a polygraph.

Apparently there were already enough red flags for him to send a drone up.

Tamat


----------



## toucheturtle (Nov 12, 2017)

I see now more stories are coming out now about drones catch ING cheaters.I watched the one we're they reconcile but when he puts his arm around her it looks so fake like a pet or something.


----------

